# Problem mit hintergrundbild in Tabelle



## druckgott (10. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute also ich habe vollgendes Problem

Ich will eine Webseite erstellen bei der ein rahmen außenherum ist der ist aus einem gif erstellt das die mase 1024 x 768 hat jetzt habe ich eine Tabelle mit einer Zeile und einer Zelle gemacht diese Tabelle soll immer die Breite von 98% der Hompage einnehmen setze ich aber jetzt mein Rahmenbild ein ist das Probelm (als hintergrund) es fehlt an der rechten seite ein Stück rahmen oder wenn ich es als Bild einsetze wird die tabelle größer als 98% der Seite also ich habe unten einen Scrollbalken zudem habe ich bei dieser variante noch das probelem ich kann ja nichts mehr über die tabelle schreiben also über das (hintergrundbild)! also wie bekomme ich es hin das wenn ich in diese Tabelle ein Hintergrundbild einsetze das das sich der Tabellengröße anpasst also nichts fehlt!

Ich hoffe es war verständlich

MFG
Druckgott


----------



## CThor (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo druckgott,

Ich hoffe du hast bei deiner Tabelle/Zelle die das Hintergrundbild aufnehmen soll eine feste breite (width) von 1024 Pixeln angegeben. Wenn nicht dann gibt es probleme bei anderen Auflösungen. entweder fehlt etwas vom Hintergrundbild, oder es wird bei hohen auflösungen gekachelt.

Ich würde folgendes Vorgehen vorschlagen: Erstelle eine Tabelle mit 3 Zeilen und 3 spalten. Somit erhälst du 9 Zellen. Wenn du die mittlere Zelle auf die gewünschte grösse ausdehnst (98% von vorhin) und die anderen Zellen dementsprechend verkleinerst.

Dann schneide Teile aus deinem Rahmen (Gif) aus (Oben links, mitte,rechts usw..)und benutze sie als hintergrundbilder für die 8 Verbleibenden Zellen.
Das hat dann den vorteil daß die Tabelle wenn sie als 100% angegeben wird auch bei grossen oder kleinen auflösungen schön mitskaliert.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## druckgott (11. Januar 2004)

jo so habe ich es auch probiert nur das problem ist das wenn man in jedes tabellenteil ein bild packt ist immer noch ein abstand zwischen jeden bild von der Tabelle selbst wenn man den rahmen auf 0 stellt das eben dabei das problem also ich habe überall lücken!

oder kann ich dagegen was machen! weil das währe ja die einfachste lösung habe ich auch als erstes probiert *g*

mfg
druckgott


----------



## Fey (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo druckgott,

cellpadding="0" und cellspacing="0"

Probiers mal damit.

Und bitte - auch wenn ich mir eigentlich vorgenommen hatte, es hier im Forum nie zu "predigen" - such doch bitte die Shift-Taste auf deiner Tastatur, um auch mal Großbuchstaben zustande zu bringen. Danke im Namen von vielen Forumusern.

Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## druckgott (11. Januar 2004)

Jetzt geht es einwandfrei!

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe

MFG
Druckgott


----------

